# Castiel on Supernatural



## EileenH (Apr 29, 2011)

I know there are some Supernatural fans here, who's watching now? They just had a great line.

This girl was asking Dean & Sam to kill her because she was infected and had fed, and they were trying to talk her out of it. In the middle of it Castiel just reached out and melted her.
Sam & Dean were all like "What'd you do?" and he said, simply: "We needed to move this along".

I love Castiel, he is such a great character!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Apr 30, 2011)

He is my favorite from the show. He always has such good lines! I'm glad someone else likes him too


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2011)

And of course this would be the episode I missed.....darn it.

I will be getting it off iTunes this weekend though (I get all of them).

I'm hearing rumors that he won't be back for season 7 (that's right - CW announced this week that the show got renewed). I also know that the actor who plays Bobby tried out for a pilot of a new show...that doesn't look promising either.

Anyone else hear anything about that?

Personally - I don't like Castiel this year....he's becoming too much like the boys.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like they are putting a darker spin on Castiel this season--I mourn for his lost innocence. Only one more episode for the season.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Looks like they are putting a darker spin on Castiel this season--I mourn for his lost innocence. Only one more episode for the season.


Actually - no - there are more than that. Four episodes (or maybe 3 after last night).

But the next episode should be good...

My son (and many fans) are saying that Castiel is acting like Sam in the season where he was drinking demon blood...doing it for a "good" reason even though it was the wrong thing to do...

Can you imagine if the boys have to fight Cas?


----------



## EileenH (Apr 30, 2011)

The previews for next week had stuff about Castiel being concerned as to how much on the dark side he is heading.

I would missCastiel if he wasn't on, but I am a little bored of Bobby, so that wouldn't be a loss for me.


----------



## undergunfire (May 1, 2011)

Do you guys know where I can watch season 5 or 6 episodes somewhere online? I'm on disc 4 of season 5, but they are rented out.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (May 1, 2011)

actually I'm pretty sure they have already fought Castiel.


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2011)

*Colorguarder08 wrote: *


> actually I'm pretty sure they have already fought Castiel.



I'm probably not saying it right. Imagine if the boys had to fight Castiel to the point where they kill him...where he has turned so "dark-side" and is unwilling to turn back...

Its like when Dean said to Sam something along the lines of "If you weren't my brother...you've become something we'd hunt..."


----------



## Colorguarder08 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah. Like I said before I stopped watching it when I started colorguard freshmen year in highschool so I only saw the first two seasons occassionally I will be able to catch an episode on TNT in the morning but not often.


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2011)

The last three to four episodes are usually on cwtv.com to watch for a bit.


----------



## TinysMom (May 6, 2011)

I'm just curious what the other SPN fans thought of tonight's episode....

I found myself wondering - when Cas asks for a sign...what if what Dean said to him - about being like family/brothers...what if that WAS the sign and he wasn't willing to hear it?


----------



## EileenH (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm...that's a good point. I could see Cas missing it because I didn't pick that up, but now that you brought it up it could be construed as a sign. I thought Dean was pretty compelling with that argument and couldn't believe Cas didn't buy it. But that could be because of the state of confusion he's in.

I thought it was a very sad episode. I really like him and it's sad to see him so dark and confused.

Now it's not on for 2 weeks, so we have to wait...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

But, all the sadness and darkness will probably lead up to another shocking cliff hanger, or not so shocking. Have to set the tone for climax as well as next seasons quests.


----------



## TinysMom (May 7, 2011)

I've heard that this cliffhanger is supposed to leave the fans tearing their hair out all summer. What I suspect is that the wall will fall down in Sam's head...which of course would leave us wondering if he'll survive or what he'll be like.

I am so glad that they got a season 7....


----------



## EileenH (May 7, 2011)

I'm so glad Eric Kripke is back on the show; I like his style when it's more of a fluid story, and not so much demon-of-the-week.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

What we really like about the show is that almost all the stories are stand alone even though they do revolve around a common theme.


----------



## TinysMom (May 7, 2011)

I've been trying to think of what is my favorite episode this season. I loved "Weekend at Bobby's" and I liked the Titanic one a lot - and I loved the Western and the one that was the meta episode where they came to our world....but last night's was so good too.

What's been y'alls favorite episode?


----------



## TinysMom (May 7, 2011)

Oooh - and I would've loved to have seen MORE of the evil equivilant of Bobby...


----------



## EileenH (May 7, 2011)

The one that got me the most wasn't from this season; it was the one where the hellhounds got Dean and brought him to hell. I was sitting in my living room holding my head yelling "NOOOO!!!!!".........


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2011)

My personal favorite was the "Ground Hog Day" or we like to call it the "many deaths of Dean" which was their second meeting with the "Trickster". Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## TinysMom (May 21, 2011)

I don't want to spoil the finale for those who haven't watched it - but oh my. 

I was shocked. Totally shocked at Castiel's actions.

I'm also pretty upset that the show keeps killing off my favorite characters even if they aren't the top guest stars or whatever. I was so mad when the killed off who they killed off in Crowley's "lab".....the first "person" that is.

I am not sure - but it feels like the show crossed a line for me.....I'll watch the season premiere next fall (and episode two which Jensen will be directing).

But they better do something about someone's arrogance....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 21, 2011)

"power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely"


----------

